# What to do about nasty baby hairs at the hairline?



## jackie100 (Dec 31, 2005)

I really hate my hair, especially around the hairline, if I part my hair to the side I still have these nasty baby hairs around my hairline, my hairline isn't clean, it just looks gross and there's all these fine baby hairs growing down. What's the best way to get rid of these? Shave it or something??? lol 

When I part my hair the baby hairs won't go along with the part, it will just do its own thing and hang down... does anyone have this problem too?


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

you can pluck those just as you would your eyebrows. you can shave them too...but i wouldn't suggest that only because you have more control over what you remove and leave when you pluck. and, if you pluck, it will take them longer to come back


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 31, 2005)

and also if you shave, theres a chance you may get ingrowns and that wouldnt be good cuz they would juSs look like pimples...i suggest plucking also...hth


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 1, 2006)

i get them waxed, and i end up with a nice, more defined hairline. But when I dont have time to, or havent waxed in a while, I spray a spare toothbrush with hairspray and comb them out of my face


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 1, 2006)

I wax them, too.


----------



## jackie100 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, I didn't even think of getting them waxed, I usually just get my eyebrows done but now I have an extra task for the waxer to do after she's done... For some reason I didn't even think of that one, I just was wondering how other people look so perfect when they part their hair and mine was so nappy looking...


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 2, 2006)

wow I don't even worry about those hairs...maybe I should? I dunno...do I need a "clean" hairline?


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jan 4, 2006)

i never paid attention. sometimes I see people who gel them down, but then their hair looks dirty.

wouldn't waxing your hairline hurt?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_wouldn't waxing your hairline hurt?_

 
No more than waxing anything else.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Jan 8, 2006)

I think mine look cute, especially when I look at pictures of me when I was a newborn and I still have the same little baby hairs and hairline.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

i have them and hate them.  i just keep them really neatly trimmed and then people don't notice.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 15, 2006)

*gets all paranoid* I never even took notice of them.


----------



## JJangel (Aug 14, 2012)

What kinda of wax do you guys use? And how do you use wax?


----------



## crybaby__ (Jun 21, 2016)

*dont wax*

Don't wax them! i have waxed for 4 months already and they keep growing back and right now im stuggling because im going to high school and it sucks that i have lots of hairs coming out of my forehead and i dont know what to do!


----------



## PattyS (Aug 18, 2016)

I didn't notice them until I saw your post!!


----------

